# Favorite 70's and 80's  TV shows



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 9, 2008)

WHat are your favorite 80's tv shows?

I have some favorite ones, but can't think of them right now heh.


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 9, 2008)

Funny how they say "TV shows are all the same anymore, no creativity."  Then I started thinking of my favorite TV shows of the 80's.  Hmm, they are all the same, LOL.

Favorite 80's show, would have to be Knight Rider.

Others to note....
The A-Team
MacGyver (SP?)
Airwolf
Blue Thunder
The Fall guy
Hunter
Miami Vice

Then later, 
Cheers
Coach
Night Court

As for 70's, well, I was 8 at my oldest in the 70's.  All time favorite is Land of the Lost.  2nd would be a cartoon, Speed Racer.

Others to note....
BJ and the Bear
Dukes of Hazard
Chips
Rescue 911 (or was this early 80's?)
The Incredible Hulk


----------



## invisible (Sep 9, 2008)

Get Smart, hands down.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 9, 2008)

Nobody liked the 80's.  People in the 80's hated the 80's


----------



## Artograph (Sep 9, 2008)

Noooo.....epp, people "from" the 80s think that the 80s were cool, so sool in fact that we all want to go *back* and _recapture our youth_!!!!!   LOL!!!

:OP


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, Let's get a bit of Britain in on the action,

The original Dr Who 60's 70's and 80's
The Professionals 70's
The Sweeny 70's
Z-Cars 70's
The New Avengers 70's
Dempsy and Makepiece 80's
Minder 80's
Blakes 7 70's
Dickson of Dock Green 60's and 70's
The Gentle Touch 80's
Softly Softly 80's

All I can think of at the mo


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 9, 2008)

The Fall Guy
Dukes of Hazzard (the show, not the movie)
The Greatest American Hero


many more I'm sure.

Edit: Comedies
The Odd Couple 
Three's Company
WKRP in Cincinati (at least the Thanksgiving special.. you know what I mean)


----------



## usayit (Sep 9, 2008)

MacGyver
Night Court
Cheers
A-Team
Airwolf
Night rider
The Tonight Show


----------



## usayit (Sep 9, 2008)

Slaphead said:


> Ok, Let's get a bit of Britain in on the action,
> 
> The original Dr Who 60's 70's and 80's
> The Professionals 70's
> ...



What? No "Black Adder" and Mr. Bean?  Local community college use to have showings in Texas.  I loved them.


----------



## Crazydad (Sep 9, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> WKRP in Cincinati (at least the Thanksgiving special.. you know what I mean)


 
"As God is my witness I thought turkeys could fly"...:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Miami Vice
McGyver
Coach
M.A.S.H.

And for our friends across the pond, my all time favorites:

Monty Python's Flying Circus
Fawlty Towers


----------



## PictureofAphoto (Sep 9, 2008)

that 70's show LOL ...


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 9, 2008)

Slaphead said:


> Ok, Let's get a bit of Britain in on the action,
> 
> The original Dr Who 60's 70's and 80's
> The Professionals 70's
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOO horribly long scarf guy.


----------

